
Harvard and MIT Sue ICE - nine_zeros
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-08/harvard-and-mit-sue-ice-to-halt-new-student-visa-guidelines
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23769558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23769558)

